# Goldcorp and barrick



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's all the goldbugs?

Goldcorp is up 33% from the new year, barrick is not Too far behind.

Safe haven in these crazy times?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I still own G.TO (averaged $31.14). If I had the money, I would have dumped a ton in around the $20-$22 mark. I'm still holding, and it will be tough to sell when I'm back in the green as I enjoy the divvies.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i've always thought that G would fare better than ABX, held down as the latter has been by the lost costs of pascua lama.

there are now class actions over pascua in both canada & the US, while i've lost track of claims in argentina, including a few by claims-jumpers that they, not ABX, own part of the high corridor pascua land parcels astride the continental divide ...

priced much higher than the dividend are big-premium options to be sold in goldcorp, although perhaps not right away, one might wait for the price of AU to ramp higher. Unpegging of the swiss franc is a big boost to gold, it seems.

(ps ag if i may say so, would you be keeping your G as GG in US account? those divvies are paid in USD)


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> ag if i may say so, would you be keeping your G as GG in US account? those divvies are paid in USD)


I have all my my stocks inside a TFSA in CAD. I know I am taking a hit on the USD divvies, and it is not just with G.TO. I am with Qtrade, and I might look into moving them over. Initially, I was not a fan of trading outside of the TSX because I was just starting out and did not want to have to worry about playing the currency as well as the charts.


----------

